# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Casualty > General >  Amir's death: Is Nick Jordan partly to blame???

## WelshHorizon

He advised the F2's on what the problem was then they suggested treatment and Nick agreed... so was he partly at fault???

----------


## Abigail

No, he told them to check the contraindications before administering the drug and they didn't. The three (useless) F2s deserve the sack, they couldn't organise a piss up in a brewery.

----------


## WelshHorizon

Ah yes that was just explained on casualty!!

Awww poor May though.

----------


## Abigail

At the end of the day, they didn't do their jobs properly. They just steamed ahead, Lenny actually said something along the lines of "don't worry, he's not going to die." 

They're all as responsible and culpable as each other.

----------


## WelshHorizon

Yuki did suggest they paged Adam, but he gave up too easily when Lenny said they could manage. 

I hope if there are sackings Yuki isn't sacked.

----------

